# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Foto Makinash

## Noerti

Lamborgini Diablo.
Pa koment vetem shikimi nga jasht te c´mend.
Cmimi i kesaj makine qe mban 530 kuaj fuqi esht vetem 319.883

----------


## Noerti

Mercedes CL65 AMG
Me 612 kuaj fuqi esht me siguri makina me e mir qe ka nxjer xhepi Gjerman!

----------


## Noerti

Ford Focus RS
E vogel ne sy por tiger ne fuqi!
Esht modeli me i ri Focus RS 216.Firma vendosi te prodhoj vetem 4500 modele RS dhe nese do njeri ta mar kete model le te enderroje pasi te gjitha jan te shitura dhe kjo ndihmon tek cmimi i saj qe shko 35.000 euro.
Mban 215 kuaj dhe 2000kubikshe  0-100km per 5sec!

----------


## Noerti

Porsche 911 Turbo
Nese doni te jeni nga te paket ne bot qe ka kete makine duhet ta vini thelle doren ne xhep nuk e them cmimin se mos ju bjer te fiket.
Vetem shikimi i kesaj vetura ja vlen me shum se 1000 fjale!!!!

----------


## Noerti

Volvo XC70
Per tipat te lire nga jeta qe kerkojn aventura ne fis!
Volvo XC70 nje makine me lartesi te madhe ne sigurimin e njeriut Esht 163 kuaj fuqi dhe 2401cc(kubikshe) te shkul nga c´do vend,195KM arin kilometrazi dhe 0-100km i kam per 13.1sec.

----------


## Noerti

M3 Coupe
Ja dhe makina e famshe e Firmes Gjermane BMW.
Me pak fjal esht nje nga makinat qe nuk te le te heqesh kemben nga gazi i saj te terheq si magnez.
Me 250kilometrazin 0-100 i kap per 5sec vetem mban ne motorin e saj 250 kuaj fuqi.Me siguri kjo makin nuk rihet pa i hedhur nje sy.

----------


## Noerti

Kujton rende makinen qe njojti shum dallime ne vitet 1960 te cilen ka dhe emrin tani.Kjo makin Ford Gt40 do filloj te behet ne Amerik ne pranver te 2004 do jet e ber nga alumin me motor 5400mije kubiksh dhe kuaj qe i kalon 500 dhe do behen vetem 4.500 makina te tilla.Tani nga keto do vijn ne Europe vetem 80.Tani po qe se do e mar ndonjeri do duhen atje afer 136.000 Euro.

----------


## Otello

E marre nga auto show,Toronto.

----------


## Otello

Me falni per qartesine e figures, problem teknik. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Otello

Ja dhe nje Marco Mantis...Makine shume e rradhe!

----------


## Noerti

Ja dhe kabrio e 2003!
Luksoze sa nuk behet dhe me pak lek mund te jet e juaja!

----------


## Noerti

Nje makine per moshat e reja me 5 porta dhe Sportive gjer ne gryk!

----------


## Noerti

Makina Subaru e 2003 nuk ka shum ndryshime me modelet e tjera nje ndryshim i vogel qe esht ber jan dritat qe ka perpara por ne gjithesi esht Subaruja e viteve te tjera.Tani kush e ka jetuar kete makine dhe e jeton jam me siguri qe i ka lojtur pak mendja nga gazi dhe fuqija e saj!

----------


## Noerti

Nese dikush ka deshire te ver photo e makines qe ai do le te dergoje por te jet e paster fotojo :buzeqeshje: 
Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Noerti

Po kete a e keni par!
Esht nje nga modelet e viteve te arshme, me siguri esht shum fandastike. Firma Japoneze ka ven vemendjen  tek shpenzimi sa me pak i Venzines!

----------


## Noerti

Me ndryshime te tepera Fordi sa tek pamja nga jasht sa dhe nga motori.Me kete model do hap ruget ne ndeshjet e botes.Esht nje makine qe ka 80% ndryshime aga ajo qe kemi par deri tani.Shfaqja e saj e pare do behet ne Zilandia e Re ku shpresoj se do vjell shume syre!

----------


## Noerti

Ja dhe nje shikim tjeter!

----------


## Noerti

5,83 metro e gjat nje tehnologji nga BmW V12 dhe 6.7litershe eh cte thot njeri per kete makine kur shum pak veta mund ta ken megjithsesi dhe po e pe ndonjehere ne jeten tende mir do ishte :buzeqeshje: !
Ti shohim fotot ndoshta kumtoni nga lomizina!

----------


## Noerti

Njerzit e Lexus dhan nje skice nga modeli i ri i cili esht nje nga ndryshimet e tepera te vitit qe kalojm.Nuk kan dhen shum gjera mbi kete makine te vetmet qe dhan jan se makina esht 4/4 dmth force do dali nga Prilli ne Ny Jork.

----------


## Noerti

Dhe papritur supriza erdhi nga firma qe nuk e priste askush.Subaruja qe jepte interesen tek sjellja e makines te saj ne rruge ardhi te leviz ujraj ne Gjeneve me MAKINEN B11S.Eshte ndoshta her e pare qe firma ben nje makine per syn e jashtem plotesish ato qe kishte me (turbo,motor te lart dhe e leviscme te te kater rrotat) esht nje makine qe duket  tiger nga jasht me viza te shkelqyera!

----------

